# Crazy Nate's Smoked Salmon Strips



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Ok so maybe I'm not crazy but figured I'd share this recipe/process. I wish I knew how to insert photos with text but I don't so bare with me. 

1. Get salmon , I prefer sockeye but I'm also doing a few pieces of Silver this batch. 

2. Cut Salmon into 1/4 strips. I normally leave the skin on unless it's a center piece with a lot of blood behind the skin. I like using tail pieces as the blood is typically thinner and they're no pin bones to pull of trim out.

3. Make rub , I use a ratio of 3 cups of brown sugar and 1 cup of kosher or pickling salt. I tend to use kosher just make sure to fluff mixture well and do periodically while coating strips. Very important note : Never use table salt

4. Pat strips dry and drop into cure making sure all the sides have a nice coating of the cure. Using a non reactive dish to line strips. I do a bottom row skin down and a second row on top flesh down. Allow to cure overnight 8-12 hours.

5. Remove strips from bringing solution and give a quick rinse with cold water then pat dry. Lay strips on racks to form pellicule. If it's cold enough <50 I like to do this outside on a table with a fan. Give the salmon at least an hour , two is even better. Fish should be shiny and sticky.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

**Sorry for spelling and other typing errors was originally on phone and I missed my chance to edit. 

5. Remove strips from bringing solution and give a quick rinse with cold water then pat dry. Lay strips on racks to form pellicule. If it's cold enough <50 I like to do this outside on a table with a fan. Give the salmon at least an hour , two is even better. Fish should be shiny and sticky. Once fish is nice and sticky I season with cracked pepper. You can use whatever dry seasonings else you like. I'm also using some ground red pepper flakes on one tray for a friend that likes spicier food. 

6. First two hours on the smoker- I keep the temp at 100-115 degrees. I add wood during this step. A 50/50 mix of alder and apple wood. I use two pans of soaked chips and thats it. Don't want the fish to be bitter or over smoked. Also very important if it's late enough in the day it's nice to open up a nice west coast IPA to sip on. 

7. The next two hours I maintain the smoker at 115-120 degrees, and maybe open a second adult beverage.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Some pics , this is a live process so I'll have more pics As I go.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Moving into step 7 , bumped flame up just a little and will remove any remaining wood chips in the next 20-30 minutes. So far everything looks great, no white fat weeping through the strips. The pellicule was well formed and I kept the temp at a steady 110 degrees.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like you got it going on. Was your Salmon fresh or frozen ? Looks like fresh. Any reason of keeping the skin on ? Grey/Blood line ? I know it would peel off. Maybe it holds the feech together more. I want some... Can never get enough of smoke Salmon or Feech !

Well Played


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

CD- this was fish we brought home from our trip to Alaska in July. It was professionaly processed , flash frozen. I trim the skin and bloodline on the pieces from the center of the filet where it's the thickest. Otherwise I just leave it on and peel it off before I eat it.

Cd- thought you'd appreciate this in the mean time I seared some KodiAk scallops for dinner. Offff I'm stuffed.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

8. Bumped temp to 150-160 for the last two hours of the smoke. About 30 mins before I pull the fish I brush the filets with grade A maple syrup to give them fish a little sweet flavor. 

9. Pull fish off ,eat what you want and bag the rest. I use vacuum bags that are resealable which is great for keeping a bag in the fridge to eat out of. Plus it saves a lot of time because I don't have to make the bags from a roll.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Man that hurt so good. Ive been there as well in June, Fileting and eating it raw and feeding da bears at the same time. Afte you taste the Salmon in AK after a catch raw as in Sushi, you know why the Bears luv it as well as Honey.. Fats n Sugars. 

Im on my second bowl of Gumbo, but the stomach sure could use some of those scallops.. So-WEET

PS I may be passing thru seabrook on Thursday late afternoon. CAn we make a trade of some type ? I got some tackle extras or some infused Shrimp Gumbo ..lol


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Dave I sent you a pm 

And finally finished , somehow it never seems like enough I think I need a bigger smoker.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Where do you find the alder wood?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

HEB carries it on their grilling isle. You can also order western red alder on Amazon. I'd post a link but my phone isn't agreeing with 2cool today. That being said if I had to choose between just Apple or just alder Id go with apple.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We've found alder grilling planks at HEB, I was wondering if you had found something else. We love alder, especially after we've used it to plank salmon. I'll break it up and use it in the smoker, along with a little cherry and apple. For us, alder is the one that we use the most of.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

The local HEB on highway 96 has Alder chips


----------

